# Duro Tire Problems



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

This is the second tire in the 18 months since I have owned the camper that I have had a problem with. I check the air pressure every time I go on a trip. The camper is keep in a shed and not exposed to the sun and I keep tires on mats to keep mostiure transfer down. I replaced all four tires to Goodyear "tire_d" of Duro's answers and promises. I have seen the other post but was curious to how helpful Duro was to the others with Problems.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry I haven't had any problem as of yet with our Duros

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Our Duros look OK


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We had sidewall cracking on our Duros after two years of use. Replaced with the Goodyear Marathons:










Randy


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I didn't have any dry rot or blowouts with my stock Duros, but I did get a lot of flats with small rock punctures (4 flats in 20ish trips). Just not enough "stoutness" between the tread lugs for me.

Replaced them with larger and higher load range Allied radials from Les Schwab. I then had a flat tire on THOSE the 2nd trip out (of course), but that was a nail. Can't really blame the tires for that.

Chet.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Replaced our Duros with Marathon 15" tires this Spring and feel much better. One Duro was almost worn clear through, but that was due to bent axle (which was replaced under warranty).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We had sidewall cracking on our Duros after two years of use. Replaced with the Goodyear Marathons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Randy...tires look great...adds some crome wheels to your Outback and you'd have some seroius bling-bling.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We had sidewall cracking on our Duros after two years of use. Replaced with the Goodyear Marathons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm going to get when I do finally replace the Duros I have now









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

chetlenox said:


> Replaced them with larger and higher load range Allied radials from Les Schwab. I then had a flat tire on THOSE the 2nd trip out (of course), but that was a nail. Can't really blame the tires for that.


So far my tires from Les Schwab are working great. I don't recall if they are Allied, but they are wearing well, with no failures yet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I am replacing one of my original Duro's tomorrow. It has a small crack/slit/split in the side wall. It's not losing any air, but I don't want to take any chances with a big trip coming up. All others, including spare, look fine.

Happy camping!
- Roger


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

RLW7302 said:


> I am replacing one of my original Duro's tomorrow. It has a small crack/slit/split in the side wall. It's not losing any air, but I don't want to take any chances with a big trip coming up. All others, including spare, look fine.
> 
> Happy camping!
> - Roger
> [snapback]115700[/snapback]​


Maybe I'm just cautious but I would never replace just one tire on an axle. You could end up with an uneven load if the tread on both tires isn't the same on that axle.

Just a suggestion if the other tires are all in great shape is to put the spare on, and put the new tire as the spare. Again you have new tread but at least the tire started out the same height as the other 3, you never know what a new tire is going to measure vs stock.

$.0002


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Just a suggestion if the other tires are all in great shape is to put the spare on, and put the new tire as the spare.
> [snapback]115719[/snapback]​


That's exactly what I did!









Happy Camping!
- Roger


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Will the 15t" Marathons fit the stock wheels?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> Will the 15t" Marathons fit the stock wheels?
> [snapback]116060[/snapback]​


I believe stock wheel are 14"

Don


----------



## J&B (Jan 15, 2006)

My trailer came from the factory with 3 Nanco and 1 Duro. After 7000 miles the 3 Nancos are trashed and the 1 Duro looks brand new (only 3/32" of wear). Just replaced all 4. I think it is a glaring example of how BAD Nancos are. Maybe you should be glad to have Duros.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

No problems with mine yet, though I am starting to see some aging on the side walls. I anticipate putting all new on by the end of this season, or early next season. To my understanding, that is normal for a tire that is not used on a regular basis.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We have Duro's on our trailer, I checked them this weekend and they have no splitting or cracking yet. I hope to get another season or two out of them. I will replace them at the first sign of cracking or when they are 5 years old, whichever comes first.

Mike


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My Duros cracked after 18 months and I got no help from the company. I went with Carlylse radials.


----------



## Art Cuscaden (Jul 31, 2005)

MY 05 21RS came with NANCO tires. After 6000 miles tthe right front was all but worn out while the other three showed only normal wear. I did get the local tire dealer to replace the bad tire.








But my question is could it be an axle problem versus a tire issue??? Comment please. 
My Outback dealer is doing a dance on me. Says its just t a bad tire. Could it be an axle problem as well???


----------

